# ANOTHER GOOD DAY



## PenPal (Jul 26, 2013)

WESTERN AUSTRALIAN BEAUTIES, Hakea, Lace Sheoak etc etc Huge Blocks large box full.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## longbeard (Jul 26, 2013)

If you ever get tired of looking at that stuff, send it my way and i will look at it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep looking good Peter!:wink:


----------

